# Micro mark can motors?



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

So looking to remotor a few units and not looking to spend 40 or 50 bucks since thats more then the locos are worth and seen these and wondering if anyone tried them. Would be repowering Athearn BB.









Flat Can Motor, Style 2430, 12v


DetailsTransform Rough-Running Locomotives into Smooth Performers with Our Premium Quality Flat Can MotorsUse our premium quality, high-torque permag motors to upgrade rough-running, noisy locomotives into smooth running, powerful haulers. The 3-pole, balanced armature and oil-impregnated bronze...




www.micromark.com













Flat Can Motor, Style 2025, 12v


DetailsTransform Rough-Running Locomotives into Smooth Performers with Our Premium Quality Flat Can MotorsFeatures permanent magnets, balanced armature and bronze sleeve bearingsHigh-torque motor for strong pulling powerProvides lurch-free starting and smooth slow-speed operationNarrow flat can...




www.micromark.com





Going to be running dc for a while and would be adding flywheels as well. Mounting them isn't a concern either just wondering how well they work.

thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The top motor reminds me of toy car motors, so I would go with the bottom one myself. $10 is certainly a find if it works.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Good point on that. Wont be out much just to try one. I've got some older Athearn BB that get really hot and eventually stop if I'm pulling several cars so need to upgrade.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

They both look like motors you can get on ebay for 1/3 the price and much less shipping.

However, there's a peace mind and guarantee of service you get with micromark so there's that to consider.

Note what almost whatever motor you choose, your Athearn BB flywheels will not work without a sleeve of some sort because 2mm shaft's are standard now and BB motors are 3mm


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If you go on eBay there is a seller called cv-backshops and he sells kits to remotor old bb units


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Eilif said:


> They both look like motors you can get on ebay for 1/3 the price and much less shipping.
> 
> However, there's a peace mind and guarantee of service you get with micromark so there's that to consider.
> 
> Note what almost whatever motor you choose, your Athearn BB flywheels will not work without a sleeve of some sort because 2mm shaft's are standard now and BB motors are 3mm


I was wondering about shaft size compatibility, will do some more looking.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jscullans said:


> If you go on eBay there is a seller called cv-backshops and he sells kits to remotor old bb units


Do you know what his prices are? Also not sure how to find a specific seller.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Bonz85 said:


> Do you know what his prices are? Also not sure how to find a specific seller.


cv-backshop on eBay


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

BobT said:


> cv-backshop on eBay


Thanks


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If you scroll down on those links, there are flywheels with sleeves to fit the shafts….


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> If you scroll down on those links, there are flywheels with sleeves to fit the shafts….


Yes I seen that but still need to get them coupled to the drives and don't know if the couplings work with Athearn.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

It might be problematic with very tight turns, but I've seen a fair number of locos where flex tubing (1mm interior I think) is used instead of traditional drive couplings. Might be worth researching.

I bought some of the tubing on amazon but never got around to trying it out.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Eilif said:


> It might be problematic with very tight turns, but I've seen a fair number of locos where flex tubing (1mm interior I think) is used instead of traditional drive couplings. Might be worth researching.
> 
> I bought some of the tubing on amazon but never got around to trying it out.


I've successfully used tubing as driveshaft couplings in a few instances. Including N-scale.

If you have a hobby shop nearby that sells R/C cars and/or airplanes, they will have some silicon fuel tubing in various sizes, a few of which should work.

Note: When using flexible tubing, if you have more than 1/16" or 1/8" gap between the motor shaft and the truck shaft, you will want to insert some sort of metal wire or metal tubing inside the flexible tubing in order to keep it from flexing at higher speeds.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Generally, I find Micromark way more expensive than other sources for similar or the same products.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Generally, I find Micromark way more expensive than other sources for similar or the same products.


MicroMark is more expensive for many things... but they sell MicroEngineering flex track as cheaply as anyone.

And I've found their tools to be top quality. I'll pay for quality, any day.

Can't speak to the motors, though.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Back in early last summer I picked up some really nice motors to use for a little bit of nothing! I think they where a 6 pole motor if I remember… let me look it up here in a bit. I might even find you the seller!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Mabuchi SF-266SA DC12V 24V 14500RPM 18MM Square 6-Pole Rotor Mini Motor DIY Part | eBay


Motor length: 25mm(Not include output shaft). Output shaft length: 6.5mm. Motor size: 18.2 18.2mm(Square). Quiet motor and powerful torque. High quality miniature DC motor. Test data 1pcs x Motor. Size detail.



www.ebay.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

That is the motors I used! I like them a lot! Good rpm , smooth, quiet, and most of all not horribly expensive!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I know if you look through the sellers items he sells a double out put shaft ones as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

The single shaft wont work for me but he does have a wide selection.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting with six poles, normally motors have an odd number of poles.  With an even number of armature coils, the motor can stall.


----------



## DonW (Mar 25, 2012)

I have bought one of the Micro Mark branded motors and the cheapest ones I could find direct from China and the motors appear identical except the name stamped on them. Are they the same I can't say positively but visually they look identical.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

DonW said:


> I have bought one of the Micro Mark branded motors and the cheapest ones I could find direct from China and the motors appear identical except the name stamped on them. Are they the same I can't say positively but visually they look identical.


My experience, too: they look the same and as far as I can measure, they operate the same regardless of what name or retailer that I get them from. Prices vary, but none are really expensive. I often wonder if I am doing the right thing, buying these low-cost motors for projects that take 40 to 100 hours of my time (I use them in scratch-built chassis for O-Gauge wire-following cars and trucks (similar to the Faller Car System). But I have never had any problems with the motors. Some pacific rim suppliers take six weeks to deliver the project, though. 

One thing I have noticed is that two motors may look the same except for the color of the plastic end plate and yet be far different - seems to be some code or something meant by the color. Two motors can be identical except for the color of that plastic. both will be the exact same size and identical as far as I can tell, but one will be a 12V motor and the another a 6V - that sort of thing. . .


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Cv back shops sells you everything you need to basically install the motor in the model it’s for.


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

One of the best places to look for information on re-motoring locomotives is at [email protected]. The Mabuchi SF-266 has been discussed along with others. I have Micro Mark and some eBay ones that seem to be the same motor. I have some from cv back shops too and he is good to deal with. There's also a bunch of canyon EN-22 in my re-motor box too.
Last night I gutted a BRAND NEW MTH HO cab forward because it would not respond to DC and I had tried for days to get it to turn on as per instruction with every possible cab number and function 3 on DCC. Inside was a Canyon EN-22 dual shaft. I would like to find a source for some of those.




*[email protected] *


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

What is that? Looks more like an email list? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

